# Amazing Wall Hanger Redfish Caught on Tidal Surge Lures MUST SEE!!!



## CaptainHebert (Jun 14, 2004)

While fishing with Jim West his customer caught this amazing fish. It was caught on Pearl Lime Tidal Surge.
You have to see it to believe.


----------

